

A concept for editing code as an AST rather than text - bootload
http://chrisdone.com/posts/2011-12-17-concept-for-editing-asts-rather-than-text.html

======
Arelius
IMO, you want to do this, at least initially, in a language that has an AST
that is built for user manipulation. That is to say, you want to prototype
this in Lisp. Yes, Lisp has paredit. But that gives you a prototype that is
most of the way there. Once you know the details of what it is like working in
this environment, is when you implement it for another language. Just my two
cents.

